

Ask HN: Do you think IPv6 will improve the geolocation results? - vaksel

Seems to me like there'll be a lot flexibility in letting you know where exactly the user is coming logged on from.
======
halo
I think it's more likely that browsers implement the W3C geolocation API
before IPv6 becomes mainstream, which will cover use-cases where accurate
geolocation is important, but will require the permission by the user. I don't
think we'll ever reach a point where IP geolocation is something you can rely
on.

------
wmf
I think it will be the same or worse than v4 (due to larger allocations). It
will depend how accurate the whois data is.

